# Join the Driver Resistance



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Stop waiting for lyft to fix the things that annoy you, cost you money and time, and become an activist. 

I'm looking for other ideas to add to the driver resistance campaign. Once this gets rolling the media will be notified that drivers are organizing and pushing back. I will be doing outreach to unions and orgs that represent drivers also to better coordinate this. 

Starting campaigns

End 5 min wait period

Lyft is charging rate slightly about what it would cost to ride bus. At that rate pax should get bus like service and should only request ride when in position for pickup or be in front at ETA. No courtesy 5 min wait. 

Solution

At start of ride text pax that due to low driver compensation by lyft you are asking pax to be ready and curbside by estimated time of arrival because drivers are not compensated for travel to pick up location or for wait time and it is hurting drivers. (Looking for help on best wording)

This can be set as copy paste in text app and sent to last used lyft number to reach pax at start of ride. 

Other resistance campaigns can be on long uncompensated travel times with a text request for gratuity etc. The idea is to create an activist resistance movement with campaigns we can win by influencing pax behavior and education of pax instead of waiting for lyft to to do what's right. 

Empower yourself, and empower other drivers.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Exactly how many members does this "Resistance" force projected to have as opposed to the thousands of clueless ants that hit the roads? Lyft won't have a problem finding drivers that would do as they please.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Exactly how many members does this "Resistance" force projected to have as opposed to the thousands of clueless ants that hit the roads? Lyft won't have a problem finding drivers that would do as they please.


Warning 
Activism is one part individual behavior by principled individuals and another part communicating to other drivers and paxs. I invite you to join the resistance. Look at the impact #delelete uber had. The key word here is driver resistance.

I recently read article on how china silences social media dissent with army of paid media bots. One tactic is to change the subject on social media threads. Ive seen that employed on this site repeatedly with devastating impact. If you are here to derail this discussion or have nothing better to than say than something off topic and stupid or you work for uber lyft and our plans will hurt your stock options you will be called out, flagged and reported to admins.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Exactly how many members does this "Resistance" force projected to have as opposed to the thousands of clueless ants that hit the roads? Lyft won't have a problem finding drivers that would do as they please.


More than 1, good luck finding more than 1 lol

It's not that I disagree, but this sounds terrible lol

So to be clear the plan is accepting rides, sending a text message and then what?

Not picking them up and cancelling?


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> More than 1, good luck finding more than 1 lol
> 
> It's not that I disagree, but this sounds terrible lol
> 
> ...


Ive already tested this. Most people want to cooperate if you explain that the system is creating a loss for you. You have a right to ask for their cooperation. If they don't like your request they can cancel of course. Even if they ignore your request you are raising awareness and conditioning influencing pax behavior. So no don't chancel but push back against lyft wasting your time and putting you in dangerous situations.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

So to be clear you accept and never pick them up just communicate and then cancel or get them to cancel?


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> So to be clear you accept and never pick them up just communicate and then cancel or get them to cancel?


 No you request no wait time before ride. You don't cancel because lyft will deactivate you if you have too many cancellations. I can not be more clearer than this.

Its possible that pax might cancel, and you can also ask pax to cancel if they insist they need 5 min wait time.

Lyft will flag you and warn you that your communications are leads to pax cancellations but this is just an example of how to play the manipulation game using messages to influence behavior and how we can use same against them and use it to our advantage..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sorry I was confused my had lol so your goal is to cut down on wait time and making sure the rider is waiting by the curb by sending a text message on the way


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Sorry I was confused my had lol so your goal is to cut down on wait time and making sure the rider is waiting by the curb by sending a text message on the way


Multiple goals as with any insurgency.

Insurgents pick issues that oppress, that will help mobilize opposition against the enemy.

Insurgents develop campaigns and tactics that deliver small wins which help gain more support and effectiveness.

5 min wait time, and no compensation to destination are popular driver grievances that will help organize drivers into a strong lobby and association along the lines of NRA.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Herding cats...

I wish you luck tho.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> Multiple goals as with any insurgency.
> 
> Insurgents pick issues that oppress, that will help mobilize opposition against the enemy.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you just said but good luck I fold


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

this is bullshit. set up a website for drivers. 
all the drivers will stop driving for an hour a week at a set point in time.
this will attract a lot of attention. 
this will prove a point. 
will anything comes out of it idk. will uber lyft be shitting yes. they will see were all able to get together. its a start of a UNION. will it crash uber and lyft? mabe. we all could be out of a job in a few years if it works.


----------



## Lostinspace1 (Jul 26, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> this is bullshit. set up a website for drivers.
> all the drivers will stop driving for an hour a week at a set point in time.
> this will attract a lot of attention.
> this will prove a point.
> will anything comes out of it idk. will uber lyft be shitting yes. they will see were all able to get together. its a start of a UNION. will it crash uber and lyft? mabe. we all could be out of a job in a few years if it works.


There is no way you'd get every driver to do that. What would happen is there would be a percentage that would LOVE if 98% of the competition of other drivers disappeared for an entire day. Also, if these things are a primary source of income to someone, they maybe can't afford to loose a day of earning and/or may not want to deal with the consequences of beng involved in something like this, because I feel as if the powers that be would retaliate in some way. Don't forget, for every person that quits, there is already thousands more that are onboarding. We are independent contractors, we make a choice to work with these companies (that would be thrown in ones face), and because of that, unlike if we were actual employees, there is really no leg to stand on. Basically it is what it is, you don't like it, well then don't drive for us.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Stop waiting for lyft to fix the things that annoy you, cost you money and time, and become an activist.
> 
> I'm looking for other ideas to add to the driver resistance campaign. Once this gets rolling the media will be notified that drivers are organizing and pushing back. I will be doing outreach to unions and orgs that represent drivers also to better coordinate this.
> 
> ...


I'll follow your into battle, comrade.



Pax Collector said:


> Exactly how many members does this "Resistance" force projected to have as opposed to the thousands of clueless ants that hit the roads? Lyft won't have a problem finding drivers that would do as they please.


at least two members. count me in!



Kodyhead said:


> More than 1, good luck finding more than 1 lol
> 
> It's not that I disagree, but this sounds terrible lol
> 
> ...


union yes. not a terrible idea.



Lostinspace1 said:


> There is no way you'd get every driver to do that. What would happen is there would be a percentage that would LOVE if 98% of the competition of other drivers disappeared for an entire day. Also, if these things are a primary source of income to someone, they maybe can't afford to loose a day of earning and/or may not want to deal with the consequences of beng involved in something like this, because I feel as if the powers that be would retaliate in some way. Don't forget, for every person that quits, there is already thousands more that are onboarding. We are independent contractors, we make a choice to work with these companies (that would be thrown in ones face), and because of that, unlike if we were actual employees, there is really no leg to stand on. Basically it is what it is, you don't like it, well then don't drive for us.


that's not how the world works. the world works in constituencies and factions. That's how things get done, by amplifying voices via association.


----------



## Lostinspace1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Dropking said:


> I'll follow your into battle, comrade.
> 
> at least two members. count me in!
> 
> ...


It's supposed to and it should. BUT depending on what your dealing with isn't that cut and dry. And there will always be those others that won't join in


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Stop waiting for lyft to fix the things that annoy you, cost you money and time, and become an activist.
> 
> I'm looking for other ideas to add to the driver resistance campaign. Once this gets rolling the media will be notified that drivers are organizing and pushing back. I will be doing outreach to unions and orgs that represent drivers also to better coordinate this.
> 
> ...





westsidebum said:


> Stop waiting for lyft to fix the things that annoy you, cost you money and time, and become an activist.
> 
> I'm looking for other ideas to add to the driver resistance campaign. Once this gets rolling the media will be notified that drivers are organizing and pushing back. I will be doing outreach to unions and orgs that represent drivers also to better coordinate this.
> 
> ...


Yet, Another One!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

What percentage of drivers do you think are on this forum? Never gonna even scratch the surface of connecting with enough drivers to have an impact.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

most people that drive are part time they are happy to make 20 / 50 bucks a week. they are very happy with this. if lyft uber gave longer rides to there full time drivers this would benefit us a lot better. let the part time guy do the bs rides.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> most people that drive are part time they are happy to make 20 / 50 bucks a week. they are very happy with this. if lyft uber gave longer rides to there full time drivers this would benefit us a lot better. let the part time guy do the bs rides.


^^^THIS ^^^


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree the 5 minute wait time is unreasonable. It's needs to be cut down to 2 or 3 minutes. 

Here is one way to handle this:

1. Hit arrived as soon as you are close the address so it will start the clock running. (This works really well in crowded pick up zones)

2. Start to drive off at 4:45 and attempt the call the rider. Let it ring once. Then hang up. 

3. Hit cancel at five minutes as a passenger no show.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Lostinspace1 said:


> Basically it is what it is, you don't like it, well then don't drive for us.


us ?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Important: History is written by the winners of wars.
Important: Most wars are lost by unprepared/untrained/unorganized factions within the first few months of uprising. These uprisings generally only serve to act as a bee sting. They also, because of this, tend to merely enrage the victors.
Note: Decimation of said losing faction is swift and painful and final.

Conclusion: It was nice having known you. But I expect that deactivation is not too far into your future.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> No you request no wait time before ride. You don't cancel because lyft will deactivate you if you have too many cancellations. I can not be more clearer than this.
> 
> Its possible that pax might cancel, and you can also ask pax to cancel if they insist they need 5 min wait time.
> 
> Lyft will flag you and warn you that your communications are leads to pax cancellations but this is just an example of how to play the manipulation game using messages to influence behavior and how we can use same against them and use it to our advantage..


And if they dont care, dont cancel and still wait the 5 minutes?


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

It's already been started.....check out GigsUp.org


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Although the last successful revolution in the western hemisphere happened in 1959 (Cuba), count me in comrade! Viva la revolucion!


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Important: History is written by the winners of wars.
> Important: Most wars are lost by unprepared/untrained/unorganized factions within the first few months of uprising. These uprisings generally only serve to act as a bee sting. They also, because of this, tend to merely enrage the victors.
> Note: Decimation of said losing faction is swift and painful and final.
> 
> Conclusion: It was nice having known you. But I expect that deactivation is not too far into your future.


 Dear Helot we are Americans. Americans are winners. America was born in revolution, and every right and worker protection we had was hard fought for in blood and guts and dead babies burned to death in a mine worker families tent.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Hmm... if I remember correctly, almost every original American at the point of colonalization started out as a foreigner. And every country has its share of spilled blood that doesn't necessily make them free or have earned them any rights of humanity. Also, being ICs, we're not protected in the same way as employees.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Hmm... if I remember correctly, almost every original American at the point of colonalization started out as a foreigner. And every country has its share of spilled blood that doesn't necessily make them free or have earned them any rights of humanity. Also, being ICs, we're not protected in the same way as employees.


A colony was a legal entity with a charter. Those in each colony were subjects of the crown. Do you mean they were immigrants?

As independent contractors we have the lattitude to communicate with pax and make requests. A request is not a conditional. Some have implied it would be a conditional demand such as if you are not ready when i arrive i will cancel or if you can not be ready when i arrive you must cancel. The request has no conditions and is reasonable.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I dont know if this is about wait time, unionizing or moving to the woods, running, doing pushups and buying a lot of guns with enough canned goods for 5 years


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I dont know if this is about wait time, unionizing or moving to the woods, running, doing pushups and buying a lot of guns with enough canned goods for 5 years


Lol, I do believe that is the point. Because a private company has NO necessity to change anything unless imprinted from the government to do so. So until the guys on top of the country/city/state/province decide we're being wronged, wrong will continue to happen no matter how many 'resistances' are put up. And there will forever be an unending influx of new drivers that will make anything done for 'the greater good' of drivers void. Because they already drank the Kool-Aid with the promise of a nice sign up bonus and naively have pretty dollar signs in their eyes that will make nothing you say change their minds against the company.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Lol, I do believe that is the point. Because a private company has NO necessity to change anything unless imprinted from the government to do so. So until the guys on top of the country/city/state/province decide we're being wronged, wrong will continue to happen no matter how many 'resistances' are put up. And there will forever be an unending influx of new drivers that will make anything done for 'the greater good' of drivers void. Because they already drank the Kool-Aid with the promise of a nice sign up bonus and naively have pretty dollar signs in their eyes that will make nothing you say change their minds against the company.


Am I going to have to take a 6 hour break after driving a tank or humvee for 12 hours?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Am I going to have to take a 6 hour break after driving a tank or humvee for 12 hours?


Yup. And you'll have to pay back into the province all the 5 gallons of gas that it cost to start the bloody thing


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Yup. And you'll have to pay back into the province all the 5 gallons of gas that it cost to start the bloody thing


I should be fine as I only buy used tanks and it's a hybrid, half gas and half nuclear


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

LMAO. I hear you get plenty of mileage out of those. And you get a whole 2 miles to the gallon!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> End 5 min wait period
> 
> Lyft is charging rate slightly about what it would cost to ride bus. At that rate pax should get bus like service and should only request ride when in position for pickup or be in front at ETA. No courtesy 5 min wait.


I think 5 minute wait period is reasonable, seeing that we get paid for that time (after 1 minute with Lyft IIRC). I think it's the rates that are the problem.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The time rate is what I find the most insulting, it's not like we are paid like servers and tips are pretty much automatic for the most part. And most drivers dont even average 30 mins of actual driving and waiting time an hour


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Agreed, time rate is a joke. A slap in the face honestly, that anyone could think so little of another person's time. I rarely drive in the city limits anymore, because the costs outweighed the profit when taking into account the damage done by the city streets, the gas from stop/start traffic...


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Be very careful what you put here in writhing. Anything you put in here can be used as evidence. Look up conspiracy to commit a fraud (calling a pax then not picking them up stuff).
I hear that Muller is looking at Trumps lyft and Uber acct to see if he ever had a Russian driver. You never know where this is going to end up.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I think 5 minute wait period is reasonable, seeing that we get paid for that time (after 1 minute with Lyft IIRC). I think it's the rates that are the problem.


You dont get paid for travel to destination. Average travel time is about six minutes in my market. Add 5 min wait time to that and you think thsts reasonable? If your 0ne of the 40 percent that drives full time that adds up. What rate do think your getting for wait time btw? Seriously if your spending six to 9 min getting to someone at these low rates why cant that be their wait time? Why do they need an additional 5 min of you sitting in front while they have luxury of puttering around when they should be at curb?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Empower yourself, and empower other drivers.


I am empowered... no surge = no work. Simple. If I told you to mow my lawn for a $1, would you? Dude it's a free market, you think you are being exploited then don't do the job, apply elsewhere. There must be other jobs besides uber. What did you do few years ago when there was no uber? Your resistance is ridiculous. Keep resisting so I can keep getting more customers.

If I was uber I would let you set your own prices and do whatever you stipulated, then who would you complain to when you get no customers?! .... the customers come to uber because it is dirt cheap and accommodating.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Exactly how many members does this "Resistance" force projected to have as opposed to the thousands of clueless ants that hit the roads? Lyft won't have a problem finding drivers that would do as they please.


Nobody as usual, just one rabble rouser.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I am at a 7% weekly acceptance rate. I stopped counting how many requests I denied from Lyft last night. I also cancelled a few, saw 4 large people that were going to cram into my prius, good thing they didn't see me as I drove away.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I am at a 7% weekly acceptance rate. I stopped counting how many requests I denied from Lyft last night. I also cancelled a few, saw 4 large people that were going to cram into my prius, good thing they didn't see me as I drove away.


Yep, that's all you've got to do... just work with what works for you. You are not obligated to do anything you do not want to do.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I think this thread is as far as it's gonna go for any activism website.


----------

